# Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Empire Series VI - Great!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Have had many maduros and I gotta say...this is one of the best I have smoked. Consistent flavor from start to finish. Natural sweetness with an oi...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Empire Series VI - Great!


----------

